# Care of disabled.



## VioletWex (14 Dec 2011)

Hi

My friend is in relationship with a man who lost his hand in the car accident. He has disability scheme,because he isn't able to work again.  My friend would like to go to work but she has to take care on him.
My question is - does she can do something to be his legal nurse, treat that care as her work?
SW nurse comes to him once a week,but she doesn't have anything to do in his house, because my firend's doing everything what has to be done.

Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (14 Dec 2011)

Are you talking about a carers allowance?

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...welfare_payments/carers/carers_allowance.html

Does he need full time care?


----------



## VioletWex (15 Dec 2011)

Thanks terrysgirl33, but if he doesn't need a full-time care, does she entitle to something else?

She spends all day with him, becuse he is in deep depression right now.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (15 Dec 2011)

Honestly, unless she is skilled in managing mental health issues, she may have to encourage him to avail of other resources.  (I suffer from depression myself).  Has she been in this relationship long?  The fact that she wants to give up work to be with him all day seems a bit extreme.

Argh.  I hope this doesn't come across as unsympathetic!  It sounds like he is in a very bad place right now, but I'm not sure giving up her own life is the way to deal with it.  What help has he got from his GP? What is covered by his insurance (if this is the result of an accident)?


----------



## VioletWex (15 Dec 2011)

You have right, and I agree with you, but this is her decision, not mine.
He isn't in a bad place right now, he is at home.
When she takes care of him everything is ok, problems appear when the other nurse comes.
I don't know exactly why he reacts like that.
He had Disability Allowance only, and his GP sends a nurse once a week.
That's all I know.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (15 Dec 2011)

I see.  By 'a bad place' I meant his state of mind, not his physical situation.   I'm sorry your friend is in this position, I don't know what else is available.  Maybe she could make an appointment to talk to someone in social welfare.


----------



## VioletWex (16 Dec 2011)

Thanks for help


----------



## alexandra123 (16 Dec 2011)

If she wanted to paid for the care she is providing - then either the man or the man's family can employ her directly as  a carer. They would have to pay for this out of their own money. The man or his family will get tax relief up to 50,000 euro but they need to pay taxes etc. It would be all above board.


----------

